# help! wont take antibiotic!



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

Tiko had surgery and I can't get him to take his anitibiotics :0( the pain med .. metacam.. he loves and starts to anoint with but this stuff he wants no parts! I tried putting it in his dry food, he turns his nose to it, I tried mixing it with cottage cheese ( no food interactions, I double.checked ) and just tried getting his mouth open .. u can guess how well that worked... Does anyone have any tricks for this???


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

are you using a syringe? It may be to big for his mouth i would try an eyedropper because they are usually smaller and can fit in mouth easier


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

It is in a very small syringe.. the same one I use for his metacam. It's the taste he doesn't like, bc he loves cottage cheese and as soon as he gets a taste of the med he snuffs his most and for a for his water


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I know Nancy or Kalandra said they put in a flavoring for the strong meds.... i forogt which one said it though.... Maybe you can PM asking for help and if it was them who said the flavoring was okay. 

BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

That's a good idea, thank you


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i use flavor syrups for all the oral meds i give. since it is already mixed up, you can just pull some syrup into the syringe with the medicine. get a strong flavor though.  good luck.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Giving meds can really be a pain! The way that works best for me is sitting down with the hedgie in my lap, on it`s back and wrapped tightly in a blanket and as I try to hold it down, I gently pry open his mouth from the side with the seringe and squirt. Clémentine hates getting meds and sometimes she would refuse to swallow and waited till I turned her on her tummy to spit it all out. :roll: I had to have a second seringe with water to give her right after the meds to force her to swallow. She is very stubborn! I also tried putting the meds on her favorite treat kibble and she would flip the kibble so most of the medicine would wipe off the blanket and then eat it. :shock:


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

With Misha, I had to scruff him... he would ball up whenever the syringe came near him, not giving me a chance to put it in his mouth. So, I would scruff him, while my boyfriend first syringed him some carnivore care (as he wasn't eating and also shouldn't take antibiotics on an empty tummy), then a syringe of medicine, then a bit of water or carnivore care to wash it down. Misha didn't much like it, but there was really no other way!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I like to flavor strong tasting meds with a baby food that they like. Chicken, turkey, peas have worked well for me.

Which med are you using? Baytril is commonly prescribed by many vets and that stuff is just plain awful. Its very bitter. Even flavored it often still gets a reaction. If flavoring doesn't work, contact your vet and ask about a different antibiotic. My vet likes to use clavamox, it smells like bananas to me and I've yet to have a hedgehog not take...one gave me some guff, but once she figured out what I was trying to do, she was fine with the taste.

Also how are you approaching her mouth with the syringe? Hedgehogs have many very sensitive hairs around their mouth. Approaching them straight on is going to get more of a reaction than if you approach from the side near the back part of their mouth. An added benefit of this approach is that if you have a syringing accident and squirt the syringe too fast, the meds are more apt to shoot through the mouth, than into the back of the hedgehog's throat where they can aspirate them.


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

He is taking Trimethoprim-sulfa , I think its supposed to be cherry flavored. . The baby food idea is good also. I just tried eggs and it worked for a minute but then he turned his nose to it. So I added a few worms and he ate most of it. hpefully enough to do the job. Plus I know he is getting food with it .
As far as the syringe, I was trying to go in the side of his mouth but he really doesn't like being on his back so that wasn't working bc he was all over the place. I can't really man handle him bc he has his eye stiched shut and I'm afraid to hurt him..


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

megums75 said:


> He is taking Trimethoprim-sulfa , I think its supposed to be cherry flavored. . The baby food idea is good also. I just tried eggs and it worked for a minute but then he turned his nose to it. So I added a few worms and he ate most of it. hpefully enough to do the job. Plus I know he is getting food with it .
> As far as the syringe, I was trying to go in the side of his mouth but he really doesn't like being on his back so that wasn't working bc he was all over the place. I can't really man handle him bc he has his eye stiched shut and I'm afraid to hurt him..


Have you tried scruffing? The other worry I have at going to the side of the mouth and a sudden head movement put it awfully close to his eye.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't advise scruffing since he has stitches. Facial stitches can make it a bit harder.

Instead of rolling them on their back, I will sit on the floor or bed with my foot tucked under my other leg. Put a blanket over your legs and sit him in the "pocket" that your legs formed. Place your hand so that it is around their neck so that when they back up away from the syringe, they back into your leg and your hand can control any side to side motion. This works pretty well with those that want to fight you but won't curl up. (hopefully I described it well enough).

I'd suggest trying the baby food chicken, or if he has a canned cat food he really loves, mix it in a 1/2 CC of canned food and trying syringing it to him. 

Sometimes you just have to take your time and get the meds in slowly. Remain calm, talk to him lots and give yourself plenty of time.


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

well seems chicken fav baby food and scrambled eggs are the magic winners. I rather not try to force the syringe again until I have to. Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent news! Baby food chicken has worked wonders for a few hedgehogs of mine now. Now lets hope he keeps it up long enough to get off of the antibiotics .


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

What a pretty face he has. How is he healing? It looks good from what I can see in the image. It looks like his spirits are good in that image too.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Aw... what a trooper! He will be almost as good as new when he is totally healed. You are a good mommy and nurse! Keep up the good work!

KathyTNY


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

He's doing really well :0) he's taking all his meds and starting to come around more .. hopefully he will be 100% soon. Thanks everyone for the great advice and support.


----------

